# African Snakewood



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know there is nothing special about this cigar pen but I love the African Snakewood. Both Rockler and Woodcraft carry these blanks priced between $15-17.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful work Mike!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice pen Mike keep it up. Like the wood nice pattern.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful wood Mike, who made the pen"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That's neat wood  and a nice pen, but I sure like WALNUT that's been glued up..  hint hint 

=====



Mike said:


> I know there is nothing special about this cigar pen but I love the African Snakewood. Both Rockler and Woodcraft carry these blanks priced between $15-17.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now let's stop ganging up on Mike Bj, everyone knows that Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry? I mentioned to you I turned this pen last time we spoke. Just took the photo while Rob and I were freezing yesterday. We walked into the shop and the temp was 26º F _inside_... and the kerosene heater worked valiantly and raised the temp to 30º while we were turning pens. We each managed to turn an acrylic pen and assemble them and had to give up... it is just too cold. I just had to renew the car insurance but hopefully I can get propane for the torpedo heater this coming weekend.

I have the glue inside thawing BJ, the sides have the box joints cut and I got the 1/4" BB plywood for the bottom. Just as soon as I can get the shop warm enough for the glue to work I will assemble the box. It's coming.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I knew you did Mike but I wanted you to repeat it so that all members would know that YOU actually made it. I'm trying to get you recognition as a turner. Have I grovelled enough for you to forgive me?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Almost...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm worried as to what I'm going to have to do now!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Mike. Really like that wood. 

Oh by the way Harry you could make one of those finial boxes.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Quite a nice looking pen Mike. Now, will it get bigger or smaller when it thaws out?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Great looking pen Mike. Really like that wood.
> 
> Oh by the way Harry you could make one of those finial boxes.


I wish Bernie, perhaps one day if I live that long!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, Mike

Great pattern in the wood.


James


----------

